# Hymer 544: buy now, buy later?!



## dancingmango (Jul 4, 2007)

We are looking for a Hymer 544 but are not having much success. I'm wondering if prices fluctuate with the seasons, is there likely to be more coming on the market in the autumn. I don't want to raid the piggy bank and pay more now just to enjoy the summer if prices fall once the summer is over.

Thanks, marc


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

we searched the adds for a whole autumn and winter for our van and nothing came up, then two came up in the same edition of MMM and we managed to buy ours.
i think you just have to buy when you see them, as long as you like the van when you view it.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

There are lots of Hymer 544s on the mobile.de website,

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/wohnmobil/

but they are left-hand drive and in Germany, for the most part. The cheapest is just over £6,000 while the most expensive is around £60,000.

It's also worth contacting Hambilton Engineering

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/aboutus.html

and Deepcar Motorhomes

http://www.dmiuk.com/comp_start.php

to tell them of your interest. They'll keep an eye out for you.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I sod my 1992 model last October. Why not also try Bundesvan
http://www.bundesvan.co.uk/index.php

It seems a lot of old VW campervan enthusiasts gravitate towards the Hymer.


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Hymer544*

Hello Dancingmango

Why not look at a Burstner Elegance instead. They are everything 
a Hymer is not!!
Neilanddebs


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Hymer?*

Hi Neil&Debs,

I take it you had a Hymer and were unhappy with it? - What sort of problems did you have?

cheers

Dave


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

New Hymers are very expensive because of the Euro and Hymer price hikes. People are holding on to their existing van so there are fewer second hand ones on the market.

We are tempted to sell ours because second hand prices are at a premium but we haven't seen anything new, or second hand, that is an improvement to justify the cost. We are thinking of downsizing to a tin box conversion.


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Hymer*

Hello Dave

No we have not owned a Hymer. The Burstner 821 is our first mh.

We fulltime in it and have done for 3 years. In that time I have spoken to lots of Hymer owners and a large proportion of them seem to do nothing but moan about the problems they have from them. 
Our 821 is just great. Put the' E Box' problem to one side the rest of the van is well made and does what it says on the tin.

We are on our 3rd ebox and everytime we have had a problem we go to Kehl in Germany and they replace it with no problem.

I don't know if we are lucky but our van is luxury accommodation on 6 wheels

Neil


----------

